# did Honey have a stroke?



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

So guys

After five months Honey (my beautiful yellow spangle English Budgie aged 9) is doing well, with her hurt foot.

I've moved allThe perches lower, and no swing  she loved that but it's not good, and the bendy soft perches are doubled back to provide her with a bench to lean across and rest. yes I even made some soft cloth thin pillows to stop her resting against the hard wood perches. 

Honey was never an affectation bird, but allows me these days to pick her up and check she's ok, guess that was the recent meds she remembers helped a bit, and also let's me scratch her, I think that's because she cant scratch her head so well and misses Bobby doing it.

I've tried massaging her foot and I think she likes that a bit, but at least she now realises she's a bird and can fly from perch to perch. Lol - she was never keen on flying always prefered climbing. But she is exercising now. However she does have sores, even with the soft perechs and cushions, any advice on this guys?

She eating better again now,even back to a nibble on fresh foods, and she loves her fresh water, especially with a drop of ACV which seems to have really helped her.

I do think that she may have had a stroke, it's so strange the foot was affected before and got better, then it happened again and it hasn't got better, it's the only explanation I can think off. 

But the most important thing is that Honey is happy, and I think she is. She gets extra special company from me, the best food and fresh treats, and although seems tired a lot, she seems to love my company more, she was always a bitey bird before. 

Any advice and thoughts on helping making her more comfty are very welcome and loved. Thank you all.

Ps I'd love to get get another friend but I really think she's hate having a new bird about right now, she's s bit set her ways to accept anyone new.
Xx


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like a pretty good report. It also sound's like you are doing everything you can to make her comfortable. I really don't have any experience on the stroke possibilities or on how to help the continuing foot sore's...hopefully one of our experienced folk's can give you some insight/advice...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Can you get her to a vet? It could be anything - even idney issues, so it's very difficult to know. Having had a stroke before, its understandable that you would think she's had another one, but it may not be that at all.

It sounds like you are doing everything to make her comfortable, and karma to you for that. Being on the Isle of Man, I'd imagine there would not be a whole lot of variety, vet wise - but a vet can consult with an Avian one if need be.

Best of luck! Keep us updated?


----------

